# (FAQ Update)



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Hello Everyone, I have been looking into getting air suspension for quite sometime. Back when Chassis Tech and Praxis was the only bolt-on solution. Nowadays, there are various bolt-on setups as well as known VW air suspension experts that can easily help answer any question you might have. But sad to say, the new VWvortex has hindered the search to only the recent threads. The FAQ still references the old zeroforum software, so all the links are unusable. Being that I am a noob with Air Suspension, I would to help create a resource of some useful information and hopefully update the FAQs at the same time. _What do you guys think?_ BTW, I am no expert, I am putting this list together to help others (like myself) to make the right decision for choosing the right setup that would suit their needs.

*Here are some stuff to start... *

*Air Suspension Manufacturers*
* Air Lift
* BagYard AirRide
* BSS Air-Ride Systems
* Chassis Tech
* G.A.S. German Airride Systems
* HPS Pneumatic Suspension
* Mason-Tech
* Prautogy (iPod Application)

*Air Suspension Dealers/Suppliers*
* Altered Altitude Customs
* AVS
* Baak2Basics Tuning
* Bag Riders
* fifteen52
* Grunion Customs
* Open Road Tuning
* Newmatics, Inc.
* Suicidedoors.com

*Air Suspension Specialist/Services*
* AirBySanti.com
* Dorbritz Design
* Hardlines by Swoops

*Standard Questions*
* Digital vs Manual Management?
* Dump air recirculating into tank?
* Get Low Tips/Tricks
* Running a safety valve?
* What are "Hardlines"

*Useful Links/Information*
* Tank Fill-Time Calculator
* Diagram for UVAIR Bag-Over Coilover (by Retromini) [Another View]

*Picture Threads*
* AccuAir Levelers Installed
* Air Lift Only Bagged Cars
* Air Management Thread
* Air Ride Show Off
* BagYard Bombers Picture/Review Thread
* Dakota Digital Odyssey Gauges
* Digital Management Controller Setups
* East vs West
* Low.Life.Society
* MK3s on Air (Gauge Locations)
* MK4s & Wheel Specs
* MK4s on Air Lifts
* MK5 Trunk/Hatch Setups
* New Beetles on Air

*MK6 Builds*
* alf_ftw's GTi
* plush-automotive's GTi

*MK5 Builds*
* Aloha-boy Rabbit
* BLKSUNSHINE's GTi (aka Projek Krossbreed )
* f_399's GTi
* Getaway Car's GTi
* glices' Jetta
* mikebbugn's GTi (aka The Rotten Apple)
* Residentevol's GTi
* RickyisLazy GTi

*MK4 Builds*
* abydielsgli's Jetta
* CapeGLS' GTi
* DarkSideGTI's R32T
* _Dirty_'s GTi (aka Dirty Deeds)
* dymer's Jetta
* ebrunn's New Beetle (Custom Rear Beam)
* FastAndFurious' New Beetle
* joelzy's GTi (aka Budget Relia-build)
* KraCKeD-GTi's GTi (aka FatBottmGirl)
* lewisknight666's Jetta
* lkatz's 20th Anniversary
* Racer Rob's GTi
* sbuogr's Jetta
* shagnwagn118's Jetta Wagon
* SoCalDubber's New Beetle
* Travy's 20th Anniversary

*MK3 Builds*
* G3Variant's Variant
* oldskool_james' GTi
* rabriolet's Harlequin
* $helby's GTi
* SuperBacon's Jetta

*MK2 Builds*
* a2lowvw's Jetta Coupe
* PtownVdub's GTi

*MK1 Builds*
* SKIDMRK's Caddy
* WCHLVR Buddies' Jetta Coupe
* ValveCoverGasket's Rabbit

*Passat Builds*
* dorbritz's B6 Wagon
* GnarPassatWagon's B5 Wagon
* JuMpMaN513's B5 Sedan
* Still Fantana's B6 Passat
* vwbiohazard's B5 Passat

*Audi Builds*
* 2.8turbo's B6 S4
* 2slowT's A6
* [email protected]'s B8
* Capt. Obvious' B6
* fasttt600's B6 Wagon
* iamraymond's TT
* Morio's TT
* Ultimatetaba's A3

*Air-Cooled Builds*
* Fast Eddie GTI's

*Other Builds*
* Dorbritz' Eos
* Dreamstate's Mercedes 300D
* G60 CAB's Mercedes W126
* passat_98's Tiguan
* Retromini's MINI
* tmvw's GS300

_Again, if you feel if any information is incorrect or needs further details, please let me know. I would to make this thread as detailed as possible._ One thing I do ask, when you post up an update to the first post, please delete it as soon as it's updated, so it keeps out the clutter. Thanks!


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...ins-My-airride-build-thread.&highlight=mayhem

Darricks build.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

Here's my mkIII build

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4857038-Shhhhh...-It-s-a-Secret


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

I was only able to go through 8 pages in this forum and I hopefully I got everything.
Let me know if I missed anything or if you want to add any new ones.

Bernie


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

dub-Nation said:


> I was only able to go through 8 pages in this forum and I hopefully I got everything.
> Let me know if I missed anything or if you want to add any new ones.
> 
> Bernie


Excellent thread!:thumbup: Thanks for taking the time to put this together, even better than the old FAQ


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

Good work Bernie!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::beer: nice!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Great job dub-Nation:thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you Bernie! This thread was much called for. STICKY!!


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice work Bernie. I bet that took some time.:laugh:


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

good idea man.. this should help alot of people :thumbup:


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice thread dude.


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

awesome thread, just needs to be stickied... (stuck?:screwy


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

dorbritz said:


> Nice work Bernie. I bet that took some time.:laugh:


x2. holy sheesh


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Thanks guys, it's took some time but it was well worth it. I was able to find the Air Management thread as well as the HardLines thread.

One thing I need to locate if there is any information regarding Mason Tech Great Plates with AirLift/EasyStreet rear bags on a MK4. Also, if there was additional information between different grades of air lines, pros/cons, hard/plastic, etc.. etc..

BTW, I added the request in the above post and included some new ones that was started yesterday/today.


----------



## dubbinout (Jun 27, 2006)

Perhaps next to the names of those with builds you could put what kind of managemen system they are running. Might make it easier for those who are seeking specific setups.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Sticky?!


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

_Dirty_ said:


> Sticky?!


Ditto replace the dead links with these...


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Should I bump this?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Bernie, i heard your name being called at Wuste but couldnt figure out who or where they were calling you.

Didnt see the four either so i was more lost. Spent some time at the show and in the bar talking to Fooker (Nick) though. Maybe next yr :beer:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Still Fantana said:


> Bernie, i heard your name being called at Wuste but couldnt figure out who or where they were calling you.
> 
> Didnt see the four either so i was more lost. Spent some time at the show and in the bar talking to Fooker (Nick) though. Maybe next yr :beer:


Dang dude. I had no clue. I saw Nic a few times and he never mentioned anything of anything to me. Him and Rigo park with our group under the parking structure. My MK4 is still at the body shop, so we took my wife's Passat and rolled with German Exklusiv. If you saw someone wearing a green shirt, it could of been me. 

Next year for sure. It was a last minute thing and I am glad we went. :thumbup:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

There were only a million green shirts there from that sale! lol, was it the passat on...merc wheels i think w. some primered body panels?


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Still Fantana said:


> There were only a million green shirts there from that sale! lol, was it the passat on...merc wheels i think w. some primered body panels?


That was the one... apparently we are allergic to paint. :laugh:


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh ****!! ya, i def snapped off a few shots of it, i'll have to get them editt'd and pushed out to you!

Sucks though didnt run into, always next yr!:thumbup::beer:


----------



## dub-Nation (Jan 31, 2001)

Still Fantana said:


> Oh ****!! ya, i def snapped off a few shots of it, i'll have to get them editt'd and pushed out to you!
> 
> Sucks though didnt run into, always next yr!:thumbup::beer:


That would be awesome. Next year, I hope you can bring your car, I know I will try to bring mine as well.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

Wheels on by next week my friend, i'll have to send you a shot


----------



## joebags (Jun 15, 2007)

Old thread but good one. Some people need to read these threads before just posting questions.


----------



## IRRELEPHANT (Jun 30, 2011)

This should be a sticky. Glad you brought it back to the front page.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2012)

www.accuair.com


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

MKVI GTI build in my sig


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Sticky!


----------

